# Ski Sundown (night): Thursday, 1/4/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2006)

Figured I'd start some threads for the Wednesday night meetups in January. I won't be there this Wednesday as my youngest daughter is having surgery that day (ear tubes). I may try to do Thursday the 4th though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wednesday might be possible.  If no one else steps up I would do Thursday.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Wednesday might be possible.  If no one else steps up I would do Thursday.



Thursday may be a better option as it looks like they'll have two full nights (Tue and Wed) to resurface:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=New+Hartford&state=CT&site=ALY

Thoughts?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thursday sounds good.  A little resurfacing would be nice.  I tweaked my knee a bit last Friday.  It feels much better compared to yesterday so I should be fine by Thursday.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

I will be there for thursday if that is looking like the meet up day. I wonder how much resurfacing they will do in the face of three days of rain in the forecast for next weekend. I guess they need to make snow at every oportunity this winter though.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2007)

I made an executive decision  and changed the date for this one to Thursday, the 4th. If others want to do Wednesday instead, go ahead and start a new thread.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am in for thursday as well. Warren and I wanted to go to Sunday River next weekend now that they are up to 51 open trails, but there are two rainstorms forecast for next weekend:roll: :smash: , so it looks like the skiing on thursday will be it for this week.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2007)

Forecast still looks good for snowmaking tonight and tomorrow night. Looks like we'll get in a session Thursday night right before some more NCP late at night into Friday.... :angry: 

Hard to believe I'll be back there in a couple days. I was there 5 days in a row last week. Looks like they'll be able to open Sensation today (not that we'll be skiing it, but at least it qualifies as terrain expansion). There was quite a bit more snow on Saturday than last Wednesday so I think they probably survived yesterday's deluge. A couple nights this week should get them back on track. Hopefully Gunny and some additional snow for moguls on Nor'easter will happen soon.

It's been rough for the mighty Sundown, but from what I've seen so far this season with the amount of snow they're able to lay down given these short snowmaking windows, I'm very encouraged. Their ability to recover is impressive. When we get that multi-day stretch of snowmaking weather, look out! 8) 

Again, I should be on skis before 7pm. I was a bit late getting to the sun deck last week, so how about we say 7:30 at the sun deck on Nor'easter, unless we bump into each other beforehand?

BTW, what ever happened to madskier6? I thought he was going to be part of the weekly Sundown crew?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2007)

I should be on skis by 6 pm.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be there around 5pm and probably ski until 8-8:30pm as Warren is back in school. We are going to attempt a ski day over the weekend at Mount Snow weather permitting.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW, what ever happened to madskier6? I thought he was going to be part of the weekly Sundown crew?



I'm still here and will make it to Sundown soon.  I've had a lot going on recently at work and at home (all good things) so I've been too busy to make it to Sundown so far.  I have, however, been watching the Sundown trip reports with interest to see how things are going.  I'm looking forward to skiing it soon with you guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'm still here and will make it to Sundown soon.  I've had a lot going on recently at work and at home (all good things) so I've been too busy to make it to Sundown so far.  I have, however, been watching the Sundown trip reports with interest to see how things are going.  I'm looking forward to skiing it soon with you guys!



Cool. Please don't think I was "calling you out"....I was just wondering if you were still planning on meeting up. The terrain is limited right now, but I expect it will get better with some extended cold....


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool. Please don't think I was "calling you out"....I was just wondering if you were still planning on meeting up. The terrain is limited right now, but I expect it will get better with some extended cold....



No problem, Greg.  I didn't think you were "calling me out".  I'm just glad that you remembered my interest in participating in these weekly get togethers.  I never want to be left out of the group, even if I can't always make every get together.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2007)

I skied for a few runs tonight and it was pretty firm.  They're anticipating blowing snow tonight and probably tomorrow night though, so it hopefully the conditions improve a bit for Thursday.  I hope to be able to make it out with you guys then...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

Snowmaking took place last night and the forecast looks good for more resurfacing tonight. With warm temps and sunny skis tomorrow, I would expect a nice soft surface tomorrow. Should make for a good night!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Snowmaking took place last night and the forecast looks good for more resurfacing tonight. With warm temps and sunny skis tomorrow, I would expect a nice soft surface tomorrow. Should make for a good night!



I'm really looking forward to tomorrow night.  This will be my first trip to Sundown this season.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm really looking forward to tomorrow night.  This will be my first trip to Sundown this season.



I think you'll be impressed with what they can offer despite the hand they were dealt this season. Just watch out for the mud bog on the way over to the lift! :blink: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think you'll be impressed with what they can offer despite the hand they were dealt this season. Just watch out for the mud bog on the way over to the lift! :blink: :lol:



When I was there last night they had finally put down enough hay to make a pretty solid path across the mud.  It's not ideal, but better than it was...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

bvibert said:


> When I was there last night they had finally put down enough hay to make a pretty solid path across the mud.  It's not ideal, but better than it was...



Cool. That was getting pretty sloppy. My boots were taking a beating...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2007)

My boots have been getting pretty muddy, though I can't say I notice any extra wear and tear.  I make sure I get them really clean before clicking into my bindings though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

Only down to 41*F  here right now. Hope they can get those guns on tonight...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 3, 2007)

It was down to 30F at the summit of Wachusett but that is at 2000' and much further north. Right now it's 42F here at home.

Next week looks grim for Sundown with 2-3" of rain in the forecast this weekend. I would not be suprised if the mountain had to close for a period early next week before good snowmaking temperatures come back, hopefully to stay.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like at best they'll only have a window of few hours for snow making tonight...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Next week looks grim for Sundown with 2-3" of rain in the forecast this weekend. I would not be suprised if the mountain had to close for a period early next week before good snowmaking temperatures come back, hopefully to stay.



I don't see 2-3" in the forecast. 1-1.5" maybe. I think they have enough snow to stay open. Perhaps they'll close during the rain event itself. but I doubt they will need to stay closed until they can make snow again. Hopefully the Sunday/Monday event is more snow than NCP.

Warm temps today so we should have a very spring-like surface tonight. Hope to click in before 7 pm. 7:30 at the sun deck?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2007)

See you at 7:30.  I will be the one looking over the back and admiring the leap my dog took.  ;-)  Last time I was at Sundown we were hiking.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

Check out *[POST="132625"]Brian's vid[/POST]* from last week to get you pumped! I might just have to bring my camera tonight and fool around with the night shooting some more...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

I might have to bag tonight. My sister-in-law is in labor as we speak and my wife will surly want to go to the hospital if the baby is born today. I might still be able to swing it. We'll see.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> I might have to bag tonight. My sister-in-law is in labor as we speak and my wife will surly want to go to the hospital if the baby is born today. I might still be able to swing it. We'll see.



It's a girl! New niece.  I might still make it tonight, if even for only a few hours...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> I might have to bag tonight. My sister-in-law is in labor as we speak and my wife will surly want to go to the hospital if the baby is born today. I might still be able to swing it. We'll see.



Oh sure, trying to ditch us now just because you didn't like my choice of music in my latest vid... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Oh sure, trying to ditch us now just because you didn't like my choice of music in my latest vid... :roll:



We're heading to the hospital this afternoon so I should be there at some point. Maybe closer to 8 pm so don't wait around for me. I'll find you clowns...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't see 2-3" in the forecast. 1-1.5" maybe. I think they have enough snow to stay open. Perhaps they'll close during the rain event itself. but I doubt they will need to stay closed until they can make snow again. Hopefully the Sunday/Monday event is more snow than NCP.
> 
> Warm temps today so we should have a very spring-like surface tonight. Hope to click in before 7 pm. 7:30 at the sun deck?


 

NOAA changed the forecast since yesterday when they where predicting the 2-3" of rain, but they also raised the maximum and minimum temperatures. Honestly for forecast *low* temperatures to hold in the 40's at night on friday night in early January is both amazing and depressing at the same time. The 60F temperatures on saturday will do alot of damage to the snowcover I am sure.

Let me know what you guys decide, Warren and I are both worn down from yesterdays trip to Wachusett and he will not be skiing tonight. Right now I am 50/50 for tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in for sure.  I'll be making turns from 5 until 9ish.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> We're heading to the hospital this afternoon so I should be there at some point. Maybe closer to 8 pm so don't wait around for me. I'll find you clowns...



Cool, congrats to your SIL.  See ya there!



loafer89 said:


> Let me know what you guys decide, Warren and I are both worn down from yesterdays trip to Wachusett and he will not be skiing tonight. Right now I am 50/50 for tonight.



I'll definitely be there, but I can't guarantee that I'll be skiing since it's a work night.  Most likely if I do have to work I'll be done by 7 or 7:30...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Let me know what you guys decide, Warren and I are both worn down from yesterdays trip to Wachusett and he will not be skiing tonight. Right now I am 50/50 for tonight.





Grassi21 said:


> I'm in for sure.  I'll be making turns from 5 until 9ish.





bvibert said:


> I'll definitely be there, but I can't guarantee that I'll be skiing since it's a work night.  Most likely if I do have to work I'll be done by 7 or 7:30...



I'm really going to try for 7 pm still, but even if I can't get out there until later, I'm in. Even if I can only get in 90 minutes or a couple hours, I'm still going.


----------



## skijay (Jan 4, 2007)

I am attempting to go.  I should be there around 7pm or so.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2007)

7:30 at the Sundeck (located half way down Nor Easter) if we don't hook up sooner...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am out for tonight, sorry but I am too tired from last nights skiing and we are still doing alot of unpacking at home so I am kaput.

The plan is to be up at Mount Snow on sunday, so we are getting a little break.

Have fun though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am out for tonight, sorry but I am too tired from last nights skiing and we are still doing alot of unpacking at home so I am kaput.
> 
> The plan is to be up at Mount Snow on sunday, so we are getting a little break.
> 
> Have fun though.


There is a good chance I will be at snow also on Sunday....I will look for you guys.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> There is a good chance I will be at snow also on Sunday....I will look for you guys.


 
We are hoping for a break in the weather on sunday, hopefully the rain on saturday keeps the crowds away but does not hurt the snow too much.

Mount Snow is a little over two hours away, so that would be our first trip to Vermont this season.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We are hoping for a break in the weather on sunday, hopefully the rain on saturday keeps the crowds away but does not hurt the snow too much.
> 
> Mount Snow is a little over two hours away, so that would be our first trip to Vermont this season.



My plans just got shot down....All because of this great weather we are having:angry: :angry:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> My plans just got shot down....All because of this great weather we are having:angry: :angry:




Dave....it's not too bad up there.  I may go Saturday, If you would want to meet up.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Dave....it's not too bad up there.  I may go Saturday, If you would want to meet up.


I know but this rain has got me down..I will pm you if I end up going.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2007)

OK....lemme know by tomorrow night. It's not set in stone for me, but I'm hoping to get up there.


----------

